# pike near akron



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

does anyone know of any rivers or creeks that you could catch pike in?


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

i believe the cuyahoga holds them over in cuyahoga falls


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

iceman is on target. use the "search" function on this site for pike or cuyahoga river or hoga....you'll find lots of info to help you out.

Good luck...be safe out there.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

the tusc towards bolivar and dover.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

people are telling me two major rivers but i dont have a boat and i cant drive. havent bought a new car yet.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

my dad takes the bus to cascade valley metro park. He has caught at LEAST ten 30" pike down there over the years. Not to mention the occasional steelhead, catfish and continuous supply of smallies.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

did i mention that i live in akron and that my parents wont let me go that far?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

and im not going after MONSTER pike im just going to try for a baby.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

castmaster00 said:


> and im not going after MONSTER pike im just going to try for a baby.


Swone mentioned that his dad took the bus to the Cascade Valley Metro Park _in Akron _to catch pike. 

If you live in Akron that should work for you. Shoot, you can take a bus to Cuyahoga Falls and catch pike at the park right where Route 8 and Front St. meet up.

You're in luck...

Bob


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

The Cuyahoga River in Kent is the best place I have found for pike considering you have no boat. An old pair of shoes and shorts (waders if you got em) and you can access the whole river for miles.

Scott


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What part of Akron? Are you in North Hill near Cuyahoga Fall, east side near Tallmadge, south side near Green/Portage Lakes or Kenmore area?
That would help alot to give you a close by, walking distance stream.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I know you're looking for something in akron but..... The northern stretches of the tuscarawas river are excellent pike fishing! Yes even all that shallow water from canal fulton and clinton right on up to long lake. I have caught 3 fish ohio pike from that stretch of river in the last 3 years and many other near contenders. I have caught most of my pike while fishing cut chubs on the bottom while fishing for catfish. If I am specifically targeting pike I will usually throw husky jerks or 1/4 to 1/2 oz rooster tails. White, red/white, brown, and yellow/brown have produced most of my fish. Those pike are in there now and feeding actively. You can even drift shiners under a float if you don't have the tackle budget.


----------



## Love2troll (May 8, 2006)

Caught this one in the cuyahoga near kent


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

You can find pike throughout the cuyahoga from the gorge dam all the way through kent. You can fish front st. where you can park across the street from ACME. Alot of water to hit down in that stretch and very little pressure. I tear the pike up there with there being lots of downed trees and cover. It seems guys only go down there to fish for catfish and carp.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

was stuck on pike for a couple years until lee and i caught that monster he just showed off... caught plenty over 30..my avatar is from the hoga... with lots of numbers in the kent area... just kind of gave up on it and have been going after a similiar but around here much bigger fish, the musky...try the above the gorge around edison i have heard stories of big fish being in that area... I would assume there would be monsters i have been out there with my boat and there is enough depth and baitfish for a state record i would imagine....i have heard lots of good things about the tusc also for size and numbers...

also use the search engine on this site because there is some good info on pike in the rivers i know for a fact because i posted some of it and there is much more...


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Tusc River and some it its tribs
Cuyahoga above the gorge and some of its tribs
Killbuck creek
Nimisila (not many, but close to Akron, have seen a few as recent as last spring)
Congress lake (if you have permission to fish it)
Lake Mohawk (if you have permission to fish it)
Ladue res


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

im looking for smaller pike that can be taken in the winter and on line that is 6 lb. test. granted its braid but im looking for A LOT of smaller pike. anyone got any ideas?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

castmaster00 said:


> im looking for smaller pike that can be taken in the winter and on line that is 6 lb. test. granted its braid but im looking for A LOT of smaller pike. anyone got any ideas?


Huh? There not all gonna be 48"!!! Go fish!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I can honestly say I have never heard of a fisherman say he wants a "smaller" pike or a smaller fish!!!! I want the biggest baddest fish I can catch.


----------



## full time outdoorsman (Jan 24, 2008)

has no one heard of breakneckcreek running through ravenna and into kent its a small creek so hit the big holes were the pike are stacked up trust me its a blast


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

full time outdoorsman said:


> has no one heard of breakneckcreek running through ravenna and into kent its a small creek so hit the big holes were the pike are stacked up trust me its a blast


... that's what I meant by the cuyahoga _"and its tribs"_. Didn't want to get too specific since I don't know how much public access that creek has.

Smaller pike? The cuyahoga in the kent area (or upstream) is probably your best bet.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Is the Tusc frozen over now?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nope, its wide open. And for the kid trying to catch smaller pike. You need your head checked!!! You can land the biggest and baddest pike on 6lb test if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Go to West Branch and put in time and you might get a muskie to. I hooked the biggest pike of my life at west branch this fall.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Castmaster,
If you don't mind me asking, why don't you just get some heavier test? Why would you want to catch lots of small pike?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

because if you know what your doing and how to fight a good sized fish on light test you can any freshwater fish


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

mastercatman said:


> Nope, its wide open. And for the kid trying to catch smaller pike. You need your head checked!!! You can land the biggest and baddest pike on 6lb test if you know what you're doing.


i dont want to go for the big ones until i know how to catch the smaller ones. you know till i figure how they fight and everything like that. just ot cut my teeth on some pike.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

If you want smaller pike go up to Tinker's Creek and catch all those little annoying grass pike that they have in there. They top out at what, 11 inches or so?


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

frost road in stow , 2 last ice season


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Trust me, you will learn what you're doing. You just have to do it! Don't be afraid of a big one. I could not even begin to count the number of big fish that i've lost in the past because I was learning. Fishing for a particular species of fish means that you take all sizes as they come. You never know what you're going to catch until it happens. If you make a mistake and break one off then you learn why that happened and try not to make the same mistake. You can't pick and choose the size of fish you're going to catch. The truth is that there are many good pike fisheries in northeast ohio and most all of them have the ability to produce large pike. You just have to be as ready as you can and just keep fishing and keep learning. Soon maybe we'll see a 35" plus pike in your avatar. Who knows. Its what keeps us all coming back!


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> If you want smaller pike go up to Tinker's Creek and catch all those little annoying grass pike that they have in there. They top out at what, 11 inches or so?


Really?!? Tinker's Creek around Bedford? I have been dying to catch some grass pike! Great fun with cane pole and minitubes.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

castmaster00 said:


> i dont want to go for the big ones until i know how to catch the smaller ones. you know till i figure how they fight and everything like that. just ot cut my teeth on some pike.





castmaster00 said:


> because if you know what your doing and how to fight a good sized fish on light test you can any freshwater fish


Uhhhhh....DUH!! so go catch that pike.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

No Boat....cant drive...No car....wants small winter Pike on 6 lb test.....parents wont let you go that far.......Dude your options are lookin pretty slim

Go find someone to let you fish at Lake Cable............


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Lake Cable won't do the job..... tons of chain pickerel, but no pike.... at least I have yet to catch on in 10 yrs of fishing the lake.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> If you want smaller pike go up to Tinker's Creek and catch all those little annoying grass pike that they have in there. They top out at what, 11 inches or so?


that is nice...... can you tell me where Tinker's Creek is


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Tinkers Creek runs from Tinkers Creek State Park thru parts of Ravenna, Streetboro, Twinsburg, Bedford...to the Cuyahoga River.

Castmaster....find the search function here at OGF......its about 2" down from the toop of the page toward the right side. Click on search, enter Tinkers Creek....and you'll have more info about it.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

the pond at the state park is in aurora....


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks jcu.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks guy i will:B


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Decent pike fishing on the Cuyahoga leading into the back of Rockwell may want to ask permission in some areas, residential, but most fish and are friendly. Just be respectful.


----------



## pikemaven (Jan 1, 2008)

What size pike?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

that is what i would like to know Pikemaven.


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

I have caught Pike in that river anywhere from 16 to 30 inches, the thing is the closer to Rockwell that you get the bigger the fish, but the bigger the risk! I have seen fish in there that even if I had them on camera you would not believe me.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

FishKrazy said:


> I have caught Pike in that river anywhere from 16 to 30 inches, the thing is the closer to Rockwell that you get the bigger the fish, but the bigger the risk! I have seen fish in there that even if I had them on camera you would not believe me.


do you know where i can catch some smaller pike?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think there is any 1 specific area that has just small pike...thats like asking "where are the small bass?"

You just gotta go fish.


----------

